# Is there a mapquest type site for Oz?



## Jwerking (Jun 29, 2007)

Need to print out where some of these car rental locations in Melbourne are located.  

Thanks.


----------



## chubby (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi

Try this site very much like map quest for Australia

http://www.whereis.com


----------



## camachinist (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's Hertz @ MEL...

http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...50101&spn=0.062241,0.112782&z=13&iwloc=A&om=1

Note, when in Oz, be sure to use the U.S. Google map site, as the Oz one doesn't work that well. I noted my browser always defaulted to the Oz one, but bookmarks/history picked up the U.S. one no problem.

Safe travels!

Pat


----------

